# Upgrade mémoire Imac G4 700 Mhz



## C.MICOL (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonnes fêtes à tous !

Voilà, mes filles ont chacune un Imac G4 700 Mhz (chanceuses je n'en avais pas autant à leur âge même si je les ai vraiment trouvés pas cher) ! 

Mais la bête est dépassée, et je souhaite y installer OS X 10.4. Pour cela, je pensais augmenter la mémoire jusqu'à 512 Mo (1Go ne me paraissent pas indispensables et puis surtout vu les prix pratiqués...).

Un seul des appareils ayant déjà 256 Mo, je pensais procéder comme suis:

- ajout d'une SODIMM 256 Mo pour chaque appareil
- ajout d'une DIMM 128 Mo pour ceux qui ne sont pas déjà en 256

Qu'en pensez vous ? Est il difficile d'accéder à la DIMM ? Avez vous des "bons plans" ? Les DIMM faut il rechercher des barettes spécifiques Mac ou bien n'importe quelle SODIMM en 144 broches et DIMM en 168 broches feront elles l'affaire ?

Cordialement et merci d'avance pour vos tuyaux


----------



## jerG (27 Décembre 2009)

Suivant Mactracker une seule barrette est accessible PC-133 SODIMM 144 broches...


----------



## C.MICOL (28 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma art j'avais surtout compris que le démontage pour accèder à la DIMM entraînait la perte de garantie, mais comme je n'en ai pas ...


----------



## ben206stras (28 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux changer les deux barrettes comme tu le désires. Tu ne risque pas de faire sauter la garantie, vu qu'elle est terminée depuis 2005 environ 

Si tu ajoutes de la mémoire, je te conseille de mettre 512Mo au minimum dans chacune des machines.

La barrette facilement accessible sous la boule, la 144 pin, est plus chère que la barrette 168 pin qui se trouve dans la boule.

Il te faut prendre des barrettes de RAM qui sont CL3 car elles sont de bonne qualité et en général, donc, fonctionnent correctement sur MAC. 

Tu peux acheter tes barrettes en 144 pin sur Macway.
Pour les barrettes de 168 pin, regarde les petites annonces sur macgé, ou bien sur la baie où tu pourras trouver des barrettes neuves pour ton mac.

Bon upgrade !


----------

